# Amazing lesson



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I learned a couple of cool things from this video. 

Anthony is really amazing.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He and Shane from InTheBlues did a joint video a few days ago. He’s great.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> He and Shane from InTheBlues did a joint video a few days ago. He’s great.


Have to look them up. Thx for the FYI. 
I am trying to spice up my blues playing. So many simple little tricks that sound just mind blowing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Personally, I’ve never found the blues to be simple at all. My experience has been that what seems simple can be deceptively difficult. Perhaps it’s difficulty lies in making so many songs that have basically the exact same structure each sound unique and identifiable.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> Have to look them up. Thx for the FYI.
> I am trying to spice up my blues playing. So many simple little tricks that sound just mind blowing.


Here you go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Here you go.


Thanks so much! Put that in my repertoire today.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just an FYI. Anthony from Texas blues alley is doing free lessons every Friday.


----------

